# مذابح الارمن



## tonyturboman (30 أبريل 2010)

يدعي مؤرخون أن الأرمن عاشوا قرونا عديدة في سلام في ظل الحكم العثماني، وكانوا يتمتعون بحرية العقيدة ويعاملون كأهل الذمة (حسب الشريعة الإسلامية). ولذلك كانت هناك قوانين تحكمهم وغيرهم من الذميين تختلف عن القوانين التي تحكم المسلمين ووضعت الدولة العثمانية محاكم خاصة لمشاكل الذميين ولكن إذا كان هناك خلاف بين أرمني ومسلم، كانت المحكمة حسب الشريعة الإسلامية. وكانوا معفيين من الانخراط في القوات العسكرية ولكن مجبرون مقابل ذلك على دفع ضريبة "الجزية". انصرف الأرمن إلى التجارة والصيرفة والصياغة والزراعة. وخلا تاريخهم حتى أواخر القرن التاسع عشر من أي حركة عصيان مسلحة، حتى أن الأتراك أطلقوا عليهم لقب "_الأمة المخلصة_". وكانت أعلى الوظائف الحكومية مفتوحة أمامهم فكان منهم الوزراء والأعيان والنواب والمدراء العامون والمستشارون. وفي احصائية أجريت سنة 1912 م تبين أن عدد التجار المسجلين في الغرفة التجارية والصناعية في استنبول يبلغ ثلاثين ألف تاجر 25% منهم من الأرمن، و45% من الروم، و15% فقط من الأتراك والباقي من قوميات أخرى].​بينما المؤرخون الأتراك يشيرون إلى مقتل 10 آلاف أرمني فقط، تشير مصادر أخرى إلى ضحايا أكثر من مليون من الأرمن وبعضاً من الطوائف المسيحية الأخرى كالسريان والكلدان والآشوريين وغيرهم.
تقول المصادر الأرمنية على أن الحملة كانت متعمدة ومقصودة من أجل تطهير عرقي ضد المسيحيين، خاصة الأرمن كونهم الفاصل العرقي الوحيد بين تركيا وباقي الشعوب الطورانية في آسيا الوسطى. بينما تذكر المصادر التركية أن سبب وفاتهم هي ظروف الحرب والتهجير. والمؤرخون الغربيون مختلفون حول تلك القضية كما سيأتي.


 
http://ar.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=ملف:Morgenthau336.jpg&filetimestamp=20080403172759
عن هذه الصورة كتب السفير الأمريكي قائلا [1], : "مشاهد كهذه كانت شائعة في جميع المقاطعات التي يسكنها الأرمن، في أشهر الصيف والربيع من هذا سنة 1915، الموت كان في عدة صور -مذابح، مجاعات، تهجير قصري- تسببت في أذية السواد الأعظم من اللاجئين، السياسة التركية كانت تقضي بالإبادة مع النفي في العلن"...-سفير الولايات 
المتحدة في إسطنبول 1915
-مشاهير الأرمن المصريون

نوبار باشا - سياسي وأول رئيس للوزراء. 
بوغوس باشا نوبار - رجل أعمال. 
بوغوس يوسفيان (1768-1844). 
ألكسندر صاروخان (1898-1977) رسام كاريكاتير. 
أنوشكا - مغنية. 
أوهان هاجوب جستنيان - صانع كاميرات وأدوات تصوير. 
فيروز (أرتين كالفايان) - ممثلة. 
لبلبة (نونيا كوبليان) - ممثلة ومغنية. 
نيللى بطلة فوازير مصرية - الأصل من الأرمن.


----------



## النهيسى (30 أبريل 2010)

*
شكـــرا

جدااا


​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 أبريل 2010)

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (30 أبريل 2010)

الله يرحم اللي ماتوا

انا متابع الموضوع جيدا
وارجو ان يحصلوا على اعتراف

من الدولة التركية

طبعاً مع حقوقهم واراضيهم المسلوبة


----------



## tonyturboman (10 مايو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكـــرا*​
> 
> *جدااا*​


 شكرا للمرور


----------



## tonyturboman (10 مايو 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ميرررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 شكرا للمرور


----------



## tonyturboman (10 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> الله يرحم اللي ماتوا
> 
> انا متابع الموضوع جيدا
> وارجو ان يحصلوا على اعتراف
> ...


 شكرا للمرور


----------



## besm alslib (10 مايو 2010)

*نحن هالمعلومات بنعرفها من نحن وصغار *

*لان قسم كبير من المسيحيين السوريين هني من اصول تركيه*

*تم تهجيرهم من تركيا غصب عنهم واللي ما اتهجر تم قتله *


*وعنا كنيسه باسم الاربعين شهيد تابعه للارمن كمان *

*لكن للاسف تركيا بتخاف تعترف بهالحقائق لكن هالمعلومات بنتوارثها نحن اب عن جد *

*لان هاد واقع اجدادنا *


*شكرا اخي على المعلومات القيمه انا صح كان عندي خلفيه عن المعلومات بس مش بهالدقه *


*الرب يبارك تعبك اخي*
​


----------



## عادل نسيم (10 مايو 2010)

*أخي توني 


شكراً علي المجهود المبذول لتقديم هذه المعلومة لنا ربنا يعوض نعبك 30 60 100​*


----------



## christianiraqi (12 مايو 2010)

*عاشت ايدك اخي توني 
مو بس الارمن مضطهدين كل المسيحيين 
مضطهدين كل يوم  يصلبون يسوع 
وكل يوم يضعون اكليل الشوك على راس يسوع
الم يضعوا الاكليل قبل عدة ايام على راس يسوع 
في العراق وتحديدا في قرقوش 

شكرا الك على هاي المعلومات القيمة 
الرب يباركك امنا العذارء تحرسك من كل سوء 

تحياتي 

Christianiraq*
]


----------



## tonyturboman (14 مايو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *نحن هالمعلومات بنعرفها من نحن وصغار *​
> 
> *لان قسم كبير من المسيحيين السوريين هني من اصول تركيه*​
> *تم تهجيرهم من تركيا غصب عنهم واللي ما اتهجر تم قتله *​
> ...


 شكرا لك
الرب يباركك


----------



## tonyturboman (14 مايو 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> * أخي توني *
> *شكراً علي المجهود المبذول لتقديم هذه المعلومة لنا ربنا يعوض نعبك 30 60 100*


 شكرا لك على المرور الجميل


----------



## tonyturboman (14 مايو 2010)

christianiraqi قال:


> *عاشت ايدك اخي توني *
> _*مو بس الارمن مضطهدين كل المسيحيين *_
> _*مضطهدين كل يوم يصلبون يسوع *_
> _*وكل يوم يضعون اكليل الشوك على راس يسوع*_
> ...


 مرور رائع

شكرا لك


----------



## tonyturboman (25 أبريل 2014)

يوم تذكار المذبحة‏ ب24 نيسان
24 أبريل


----------

